# mitre brick window sills



## dingle (May 29, 2012)

gday all,im not sure if I have posted this in the right area?if there are any brickies that have a formula for cutting mitred window sills any help would be great.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*miteres*

I do not quite picture what the question is. Having said that,when i learned the trade,i was taught you never miter masonry. I will admit the use of the word never comes with it's own set of problems. In newer work (40 yrs or less) i do see masonry mitered. In older work any examples of mitered masonry do not come to my mind.I'am not saying they do not exist ,all i'am saying is i can not think of any now.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Dingle,
Can you put a rough sketch of the job on, as like fjn I am not sure exactly what you want.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm with the other 2. 

I do miter sills on new work, only because the sills are square but I install them with a wash so the return would look funny, square going to a wash. Older sills are carved and have a wash carved into them as well as the return. I think the older way is much more attractive and performs better but it just isn't feasible on most jobs.

One thing I do is I tip my cut a bit to accommodate the 2 sills either leaning in towards each other at the bottom (outside corner) or away from each other (inside corner)

But i still don't understand the question


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

sometimes,... you gotta miter :whistling


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

If you need more precision trial and error with an end of a 2x4 will get you pretty close, assuming its a 4" material, if not, flip the 2x4 the wide way add on some 1/2 plywood, whatever it takes. 220 221


----------

